# Lot of traffic to IP 72.26.124.43



## Brian_E (Aug 7, 2011)

My Synology RT2600ac router is reporting a lot of traffic to the IP address 72.26.124.43 (whois = Alchemy Communications in the USA). Synology has confirmed that this is not related to any of their processes, so as an interim measure, I have added a firewall rule in the router to block it. Has anyone any idea what may be causing this? I have run spyware scans by Superantispyware Pro and Malwarebytes, but nothing suspicious has turned up apart from one Chrome ad tracking cookie. The firewall is already reporting over 700 hits since I created the firewall earlier this morning.


----------



## GentleArrow (Aug 10, 2015)

Alchemy Communications is a telecommunications provider. They would not be hacking you.

https://www.linkedin.com/company/355282/

most likely you have a link to something they are hosting. was your firwall rule both inbound and outbound? I would have done just inbound to see if more "calls home" were generated. Might look at your event viewer/application log to see if there is a program complaining about life.


----------

